# Pepper and Dotties thread



## Linz_1987 (Jan 11, 2006)

Ok so here it goes.

My two spayed females, Pepper (white) and Dottie (lop). Theygot spayed about 3 months ago, and have been seeing each other behindbars for about 4 months. I introduced them together a few days ago and,fingers crossed, they are getting on great. 

Oh my gosh! Its gonna eat me!





Dont worry, I'll save you!






Maybe if we sit still for a minute it will go away...






Please excuse the slippers my mum got for Christmas...





Hey somebody shut the door!






Im starting my diettomorrow.... (Don'tworry, she is on a very strict diet atm!)




Cuddles!!!




And lastly....

The scary wolf








More pictures coming soon! 

Lindsay XxXx


Instead of Rainbows...

Carrots!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jan 11, 2006)

Pepper and DottiesStory:

Igot Pepper from the pet shop in the garden centrewhereI work. I was put in the pet shop for a day sothey could train me up incase they ever got short of staff. 

Well I went along my day helping outin the pet shop. And inone of the cages in the corner was a white rabbit, that was muchbiggerthan all the other rabbits, as they were all dwarf's.The white rabbit got over looked because of her size and had aparentlybeen in the pet shop for4 months already. I heardthe heart breaking news and HAD to save her! Ofcourse herblue eyes made me want her even more 

When my mum came to pick me up from work at the end of the day, Ipersuaded her to get her. I also had another rabbit Molly athome at the time. Her sister had recently died so I was really hopingthat they would get along and be friends.

Not knowing much about introducing rabbits at the time, I just put thenew rabbit in the garden with my other rabbit. Fortunetly they got onstraight away and there was no fights what so ever. I was a very luckyperson! 

Well about 4 months later, Molly died So I had another rabbit left on her own again.

During all this time I was helping out at a Dog kennels rescue.Consiquently about 2 weeks after Molly's death, there were 5 rabbitsbought into the kennels because they had been abanded. I'accidently' told the kennel owners that I recently lost my rabbit and,there, straight away, I had another rabbit on my plate (yum yum)

And Dottie was part of the family. I have tryed to introducethem a few times before but wasnt successful. I desided to leave it fora long time, leaving it so they could smell each other through the barsof their hutches/runs. 

I tryed introducing them again on Monday, 9th Jan 2006 and they aregetting on great. I think I just rushed it abit to start offwith. They have been together in our hall way every day thisweek for about half an hour each day. There has been no fights at all.Only the ocasional rough grooming. So hopefully They WILL be friendsafter all !!!


----------



## FlopsnWills (Jan 11, 2006)

they are so adorable.. i love them! sounds liketheir bonding is going great  i wouldnt let them share a cage yet,just keep doing the 30 minutes a day for like a month, and then you canbe sure they can share a cage! good luck!! very beautiful eyes pepperhas, and dottie is a very cute chubby lop. your border collie isgorgeous as well.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 11, 2006)

Pepper has the most beautiful blue eyes! Great pics - I'm happy they are getting along so well.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thankyou!

I will make sure I don't rush introducing the bunnies again!Its so amazing that they are getting on so well after along time ofnearlly killing each other. It just shows what you can do with time. 

Lindsay XxXx


----------



## Nicky Snow (Jan 12, 2006)

Loverly bunnies and what a gorgeous dog. (jealous)

i'm a sucker for the baby blues too. my Sully has got blues eyes.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice story, Linz, and your girls are beautiful. Nice to see them getting along so well together 

Jan


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jan 12, 2006)

As you walk in our front door into our hallway,our stairs are on the right. So at the same time as thebonding processes, Dottie is keeping fit and 'trying' to loose all heraccess weight by running up and down the stairs lol Shesstarting to get the hang of them quite good now.

I dont actually know why she is so fat. We feed her the sameamount as Pepper, and they get the same time out in the garden forexercise! onder:

Ive cut down her foodpellets though, and she has fresh veg twice a week also all thehay she can eat.


----------



## clem_rosey_snuggle (Jan 14, 2006)

I love Peppers eyes!! What a gorgeous bun.:bunnydance:Ive not been lucky enough yet to encounter a blueeyes rabbit. What breed is Pepper?

Lorretta


----------



## Eve (Jan 15, 2006)

Pepper's eyes look amazing.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 15, 2006)

Gorgeous pictures of Pepper, Dottieand your dog.

Nice to see they are getting along. Great story on how you came to adopt them.

Rainbows!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 15, 2006)

I love the photos and the story of how you gotthem. I'm glad the rabbit is getting exercise...I honestlydidn't realize they could "do" stairs...

Keep sharing those photos...love them!

Peg


----------



## cheryl (Jan 15, 2006)

your bunnies are just soooo cute,i love them.

i love the picture where they are checking out the dog,they areprobably thinking whoa is that some kind of strange bunny hmmmm....



i love watching a bunnies reaction when it hasspotted something new,just priceless



cheryl.....


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jan 15, 2006)

Thankz everybody!

I think Pepper is cross between a Hotot, and a blue eyed white. But im not sure where she got the spots on her back from. 

I love their reactions to something new too. Ears right forwards, sniff sniff.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jan 18, 2006)

Day 9;

The bunnies have been playing/bonding together in the hall way for 9days now. I had them out earlier, and suddenly they startedfighting. Fur flying everywhere :?I don't understand as theyhave been so nice together so far.

I thought maybe it was because Pepper is really shy towards people, butDottie is completely different. Today Pepper was brave enough toadventure and to be bold about coming towards me where I was sitting,where Dottie usually sits next to me. After Pepper had comeover they were fighting.

After the fight I got Pepper and put her down on the floor next to meand held her there. Straight away Dottie came over and satdown with her nose touching Peppers.I also stroked them bothmixing their sence together.I held her there for about 4minutes, and let her go. They both went off to the far end ofthe hall and started grooming each other again, and being all friendly.

What is going on? I am hoping that what I did with Pepper is the right thing to do...

Although Im not sure who started the fight. 

I was wanting to get a picture of the hall way covered in white fur asit was rather funny to look at - but had to clear it up quick beforeMum got home!

P.S. I also forgot to mention the amount of PoosDottie does while the two are together. She makrs them everywhere! Shedoes about 50+ in our small hall way.


----------



## SAS (Jan 18, 2006)

yikes, territorial issues! you maybelong to dottie, and no way does she want pepper cutting in on heraction.her poops are probably a territorial thing,too.

you'd better check them both very very carefully to make sure there'sno hidden injuries. infections can set in very quickly (checkout putergeekgirl's corky thread). also make sure nobunny's'shocky'. 

hope they stay kissed and made up this time. good luck!

SAS


----------



## Lissa (Jan 18, 2006)

You have lovely animals.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thankz! But they don't seem to be getting on as well as planned at the moment!

I thought a long rest from bonding will help so the spaying' gotsettled down, But seems its just like before I hope theywill eventually become friends :?


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jan 27, 2006)

I couldnt resist on posting some pictures of mydog Rosie. I have more pictures of her on my computer than my buns!:shock:I will definetly have tocorrect that outsoon!

This is her when we got her as a pup. I cant believe she has grown somuch! She is 2 in March :shock:It seems like yesterday shewasjust a pup.






This is her at her first show, winning her first rossette. She doeslook proud! I will always remember that day, as she did a big poo onthe line up! And it was also embarassing for my mum, as she had to walkthrough the show ring to give me a poop bag!






Ofcourse I cant forget adding a picture of Rosie with Molly! (Old rabbit) I have this picture in my purse.






This is Rosie on our holiday at Norfolk. As you can see from the pictures she LOVED IT!
























Oh I almost forgot one! 

Uh Oh! What is she going to do next? Her expression is priceless inthis photo. I wonder what shes thinking? I dont actually remember whathappened next in this photo hehe.







Lindsay XxXx


----------



## bunnydude (Feb 5, 2006)

Great pics!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 14, 2006)

I had the camera out again today! 

Firstly a picture of the new hutch we bought for Dottie last week. We had a temporary hutch without a run during the bonding with Pepper process, but it took longer than expected. So we had to buy a hutch with a run, as she was only aloud out in the garden when we were there to watch her. 






This is Peppers hutch and run.




This is guinea pigs Hutch and run.




A whole side of our garden is dedicated towards the bunnies and the pigs! 














When is it my turn to go in the garden :X











The guinea pigs wondered why I was taking a picture of their hutch and not them...


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 14, 2006)

This is the picture where you can see the hole Pepper has been digging when she has been out in the garden.




Luckily the run has wire underneath so she cant go out and attack Dottie on her turf! 

I think its impressive, and she is certainly proud of it!

Why is it that when ever you go to fill upa hole there is never enough earth to fit back in!

Linz XxXxX


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 14, 2006)

I LOVE your hutches. My rabbits are all indoors - but if they were going to be otudoors - I'd want their hutches to be like yours!

Peg


----------



## doodle (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow, such beautiful animals, and beautiful pictures of them! Those hutches and runs are awesome. I bet the bunnies love being able to run around the garden. 

What breed is Rosie? She reminds me of a border collie, but she's so distinct-looking. She is gorgeous!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 15, 2006)

She is infact a tri-colouredBorder Collie. 

My friend has a Border Collie who is all white with black ears. You can get them in many markings, but the normal black and white ones are more popular. 

She was the runt of the litter so she won't get any bigger than she is. She still looks like a young puppy in the pictures to me but she is infact 2 yrs old. Everybody keeps asking me if she is a puppy. I think she is really pleased that people think she is so young! lol 

The bunnies love it in the garden. Although Dottie normally just sits next to Pepper in her run until its time to go back in her hutch. But they love the freedom from their hutch.

Dottie is actuallylaying near her hutch door looking out into the garden right now as if to say its my turn now. Think its time to swop them over now anyway


----------



## naturestee (Feb 15, 2006)

Those are really nice hutches! It always seems to me that Brits have better access to good outside housing- must be a different rabbit culture. A standard purchased hutch and run here is maybe 4 ft by 2 ft at the max- that includes both parts!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 15, 2006)

My dad actually built the guinea pigs run. It wasnt that much difference in money if we would of had to buy one. Four small sheets of the wire cost £17! :shock:Its stupid. 

Atleast my dad got the wood from work for free, as he is a carpenter.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 16, 2006)

Great pics, Linz, and a nice set up you have there. I love the way it looks like they are having a chat through the wire 

Jan


----------



## Linz_1987 (Mar 19, 2006)

Im back again! 

This is Pepper after digging her impressive hole.How_do _you keep themwhite.:foreheadsmack:


----------



## naturestee (Mar 19, 2006)

:shock: Look at that dirtygirl! You can hardly tell she was white! She looksawfully proud too. :no:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Mar 19, 2006)

Lol yer. This is her attempting to clean herself... 






...Might take a while. I might book her in tomorow to a beauty salon.


I was going to fool you all and say I had got a new rabbit lol.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 19, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Lol yer. This is her attempting to clean herself...
> I was going to fool you all and say I had got a new rabbit lol.



She was just getting rid of the evidence that she was digging again. 

Rainbows!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 20, 2006)

Good grief!!! She must have been rolling in it, 'cos her ears are all dirty too . I bet she had the best time, though!

Jan


----------



## Linz_1987 (Mar 22, 2006)

Everything seems to be going great with thebonding the last few weeks. Dottie has stopped pooping everywhere, andI havent had to clean up after her once. They are spending more timecuddling together the far side of the hall - there is no sign ofterritoral issues! 

I think I will carry on doing this for a few more months as Idont want to rush into anything again, even though I know they loveeach other. But last time it all changed when they set footinto the garden together.

I am going to buy a metal sided pen for them in the summer, sohopefully they can bond together in a small pen that none of them havebeen in before, during the summer months. 

Its going to take a hell of a long time for me to trust them enough toleave them together in a hutch together, as we have been through somuch already.

I have taken lots of photos of their last bonding session, which wasabout an hour ago. I intend to post them later on tonightSo keep a look out 

Lindsay XxXx


----------



## Linz_1987 (Mar 22, 2006)

Here it goes.

Ive always told you to clean behind your ears :disgust:








Wish






Wish 








Wash






Wash






Peppers new hair cut - Styled by Dottie






Shade me from the flash with your funny floppy ears!






"Pooh you smell - Lindsay was right, youdo need a bath!"






Super Roll Bunnie!! - "Do you like my new hat?"


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 23, 2006)

Great pics! they really do seem to be getting along very well! Pepper certainly needs some help in getting clean again 

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Mar 23, 2006)

They look so sweet together! I really hope all your patience pays off.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Mar 23, 2006)

Lol luvabun , was that a hint 

I do hope they get on together in the end. Then I might be able to adopt another bunny for the empty hutch lol. 

But lets get the bonding sorted out first


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 23, 2006)

Your rabbits are so cute!! I love the lop! Andlook at your white bunny. He doesn't even look like himself in thosepictures! LOL

Your dog is absolutely GORGEOUS!! BEAUTIFUL!! He is so cute!! Hereminds me of Popcorn not by coloring but because he has the sameattitude in the pictures. Jumping over things and always eager. He isdefiently so cute!!


YOUR CAGES ARE HUGE!! OMG!! GIANT!!


----------



## Linz_1987 (May 2, 2006)

Pepper








My friends dog - Mastiff x Labrador x Rabbit







Am I bothered?


----------



## naturestee (May 2, 2006)

Hey look! Pepper's clean!

How are both of the girls doing? I haven't heard anything in a while.


----------



## Linz_1987 (May 2, 2006)

Lol yep she is clean, atlast!

They are doing not too bad.... After about 20 mins of a session theytry and attack each other though. So really we arent gettinganywhere. But they seem to just like sitting next to each other throughthe bars, and they talk for hours. They are im-seperatablewhen theyhave bars parting them(if that makes sencelol). I am thinking that it might stay this way for a while.But the only reason why we got Dottie was for company for Pepper, andthey certainly have company. They just dont likeliving together.

I am hoping to still have the odd session as they seem toenjoy grooming each other. But then they just think enough isenough - and then a snow storm appears. 

It should work out though, it will probually take a couple of years though lol. 

Thankz for the concerns! :bunnydance:


----------



## Linz_1987 (May 29, 2006)

When I got back from Sweden the bunnies were alltucked up in bed (2:30 in the morn) so I couldnt say hello to them assoon as I got in. 

Although in the morning I went downstairs and my mum hadlet Dottie out already in the garden.... Or aparently so.

I was looking around the garden everywhere for the darn rabbit, but couldnt find her anywhere. 

You would never guess where she was????









:disgust:


And I seriously didnt put her up there!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 29, 2006)

LOL! And just how did the little monkey manageto do that? I bet she had a laugh at you searchin for her and she wasthere all the time 

Jan


----------



## Linz_1987 (May 29, 2006)

I have no idea how she got up there. She is such a little madam. 

I bet she was :laugh:at me on my hands and knees looking under every hedge, nook and cranny!


----------



## Flopsy (May 29, 2006)

:roflmao:

Hmm maybe shes part sugar glider? Haha 





How long were you looking for her. She was probally sitting up there onder: :craziness. Haha

-Ashley &amp; Flopsy :bunnyangel: &amp; Fluffy:bunny19


----------



## Linz_1987 (May 29, 2006)

LOL yer they definetly look simiular!

I must of been looking for up to 5 minutes. I lookedunderthe lasthedge, stood up and looked around andsaid to myself "well where theheck could she be?"and then I looked around and suddenly saw movement in the corner of myeye on top of her hutch! The silly sausage. 

God knows how she would of gotten down again if I hadnt of seen her :?

But I suppose what goes up must come down somehow!


----------



## Flopsy (May 29, 2006)

I know!

[align=center]:energizerbunny:
[/align]


----------



## m.e. (May 30, 2006)

:shock: Crazy girl! :lol:


----------



## mandou15000 (May 30, 2006)

It's a great topic !

Your bunnies are so lovely and Rosie so beautiful !
Your hutchs is so good and large !


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 2, 2006)

I cant believe it, shes sitting up there again right now. 

I think she must like sitting up there as she hasnt even tryed to getdown again and its been about 15 mins now. She looks veryproud of herself being so tall.

Shes looking at me as if to say "Please put me down again"and my parents have taken our camera on holiday with them 

Since I have the whole house to myself for a week its time for some serious bonding sessions! No parents in the way


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Diary of Bonding Process*

*Friday 2nd June*

Went absalutley great!!! I am so impressed withthem! They were grooming each other like they were long lostfriends. Dottie is still leaving poops every where but she isjust eating them afterwards :?. She is also leaving an awfulsmell about! But Pepper doesnt seem to mind . Dottie waseven doing little binkies around Pepper in our small hallarea! I am so happy!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 3, 2006)

YAY!!! That's great news and sounds very promising. Let's hope it continues 

Jan


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 5, 2006)

*(Saturday)*

Whoops 

*Sunday 4th June* 

Great still! Pepper is starting to groom Dottie morenow. It use to be Dottie grooming Pepper most of thetime.

The only 'violence' there was waswhen Dottie layeddown with her legs sticking out the front, Pepper came over and bit herfoot a few times until Dottie flinched and sat up lol. Butapart from that they are still friends! 

Not one Poop from Dottie!


----------



## naturestee (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh I hope it works! Come on, you little monkeys!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hiya! I tryed to keep up with my diary....:? But I thought there wasnt much point as they have been the same all the time No fights yet! But im still waiting for one to take loose. Last time they broke out for one the last minute.

Ive been away over my fiances house this weekend so they havent been together this weekend. My mum wouldnt put them together incase they would fight, she wouldnt know what to do bless her.

It was my fiances parents silverwedding aniversary this weekend and I was invited. There was 60 of their relatives there who I had never met before so i was so scared! Most of them are irish too

Here is a picture of me at the party. I had my haired curled expecially. (Sorry its so big, I dont know how to make it smaller :?)






Lindsay XxX


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 25, 2006)

Pepper watching me slave away cleaning out the hutches.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 25, 2006)

This is me and my fiance at his parents 25th wedding aniversary party. (He looks really dopey in that picture! hehe bless him)








I cant say much for these twopicture tho! I think I may of had a bit too much to drink! Of what I remember of it anyway,.... hehe











LMAO :happydanceOh what a night!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 25, 2006)

Back to being sweet and innocent...

I have found some pictures of my first ever bunnies. I dont think I have seen them for atleast 5 years! 



































I really miss them 

RIP Bonnie & Mollie inkpansy:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 6, 2006)

Lovely pics - of both the four legs and the two legs .

Bonnie and Mollie were beautiful, and looked like they had a great time together 

Jan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 6, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Im back again!
> 
> This is Pepper after digging her impressive hole. How_do _you keep them white.:foreheadsmack:


 Ok so I'm late since I never saw this picture before, LOL.

But I find htis picture hilarious! Spice is white and even after digging holes, he was never that dirty.I think she purposefully made herself filthy.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jul 11, 2006)

I took some nice pictures of Pepper yesterday when it was really nice weather. I couldnt get any running bunnie pictures cos she didnt move lol. Butit isareally nice picture of her fur being white!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 12, 2006)

LOL!! They pictures look like two different bunnies!

Jan


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hiya everybody! Ive just come back from holiday in Malta and it looks like I have missed out on alot!  I hope every bunny and every body are all ok!

When I was on holiday my parents were looking after the buns etc. But one incident did happen! My dad didnt close Dotties hutch door correctly while Pepper was in the garden. My mum looked out the kitchen window a while later and saw a brown rabbit (Dottie) running around the garden with white and brown fur flying all round the garden :shock:

My mum tryed to catch them but she couldnt so she put the hose on them to stop them fighting :Xand aparently Pepper got really muddy again! I think it took her quite a while to catch them again as she said they kept laying down nicely next to each other and the next minute they were on to each other. 

They have been checked over and every bunny is fine:bunnydance:But it was a mistake, so I dont hate them for it!



Anyway my holiday in Malta was fantastic! Its a really nice island. I have been there three times now. My mum use to live in Malta for four years when she was little because her dad was in the army and kept getting transfered places. 

She also lived in Aiden for a while and she told me she use to go to school on a Camel, but Im not sure if she was joking....

The weather in Malta was lovely and warm, But I am now back to hot and sticky England which is a bum. Cant wait to go back there again. I will post some pictures up of the holiday when I get them on the puter. 

Im going to be really busy now and scan through all the posts ive missed! C ya in about 12 hours! 

Lindsay


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome home! Glad you enjoyed Malta - have Pepper and Dottie forgiven you yet 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 28, 2006)

Lucky you! How long was your holiday? Did you swim in the ocean?

You did miss Pepper and Dottie while you were away .... didn't you?!? :nod

Rainbows!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jul 28, 2006)

I definetly did miss my bunnies! I had a great time swimming in the pool and the ocean. But you have to be careful as there is lots of Jelly Fish in the ocean! But thankfully I didnt see one. Therefore if I did see one the whole beach would of known too! 

I went on a banana boat and it was so much fun! Although I was so scared the second time we got tipped up into the sea that I had an asthma attack and had to sit in the speed boat until we got back to land. I cant swim very well, and even though we all had life jackets on it is still very scary!

I should have some pictures on here tonight some time. Unfortunatly I didnt get any pictures of the banana boat in action as I didnt have a water proof camera! But I have some lovely scenic pictures etc. 

Laters! xxx


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 14, 2006)

Yay! I went shopping to Pets at home Sunday and i found one of those rabbit harnesses! Its great! I use to have a really simple one but it wasnt very good at all, but this one is perfect! And Pepper likes it Shes getting braver now in the house as ive had it on her twice already and shes already hopping about the living room.











I havent tryed it on Dottie yet. I hope it fits her though being chubby bunny! I might just buy another one next time, so I dont need to bother adjusting the straps every time.

So anybody living in the UK, get yours from your nearest Pets at home store! They are worth it! And only £5.99! Lets see more of them in the UK!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 14, 2006)

Aww, she looks so good in that harness . There'll be no stopping her now - but at least you know where she'll be!

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 14, 2006)

She's adorable. The bright colours look good against her white fur.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 14, 2006)

Aww thankz guys!

Bless her socks earlier, she got scared by my mother moving her foot though cos shes a very shy bunny, and suddenly dashed off through the kitchen and into the glass in the back door  Poor thing didnt see the door was shut. She seems ok now, but im sure she wont be doing that again! 

:foreheadsmack:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 15, 2006)

Aww, poor girl. I hope you didn't laugh at her :X

Jan


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 15, 2006)

OOps, double post!


Jan


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 29, 2006)

When I put the bunnies to bed a minute ago,Dottie was in the garden sitting right next to Pepper in her runthrough the bars. I went to put Peppers food in her hutch andPepper came up the ramp into her hutch. 

Next thing I knew Dottie jumps inside Peppers hutch! AndPepper is terrified and runs into the other appartment. 

They must of been talking about a fight through the bars and Pepper didnt think she would actually do it!

Silly Bunnies! They are so cheeky.

I will get some more pictures up soon! I might try another video aswell, if it doesnt take too long to load


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 2, 2006)

LOL! I wonder if Pepper was calling Dottie names'cos she didn't think she could do anything about it, and thenregretted it when Dottie got in .

Did you try the harness on Dottie? Does Pepper still like it?

Jan


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 2, 2006)

I did try the harness on Dottie! After adjusting the size to 10 times the size! Hehe:disgust:

My sister was asleep on the sofa, and she jumped onto her lap andscared the hell out of her. She then just sat there for about20 minutes, and then desided it was time to explore!

Pepper still likes the harness. Its annoying adjusting thestraps every time! But I will be getting another onesoon. Shes getting better at sudden noises/movements andhasnt dashed off into any glass since!

I have a video of my dog and my guinea pigs I am going to put on here tonight.

Cya soon!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 2, 2006)

This is the first video! Rosie and her ring.


http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v600/linz_oliver/?action=view&amp;current=rosieandMarty007-1.flv


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 2, 2006)

Second video, another one of rosie but with her ball!

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v600/linz_oliver/?action=view&amp;current=rosieandMarty008.flv


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 2, 2006)

Guinea wig!

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v600/linz_oliver/?action=view&amp;current=rosieandMarty005.flv


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 2, 2006)

And yet another Rosie! This time she is messing about :X

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v600/linz_oliver/?action=view&amp;current=rosieandMarty009.flv


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 18, 2006)

I am prefering videos at the moment!Here is a video of my guinea pigs eating. I will add one ofthem yawning aswell in a minute as its still uploading ontophotobucket. Its taking ages!

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v600/linz_oliver/?action=view&amp;current=Guineapigseating.flv


Edit: Yawnnn!!

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v600/linz_oliver/?action=view&amp;current=guineapigyawn.flv


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 18, 2006)

Dottie on her hutch! she saw me comingand jumped off :shock:Its a bit jerky as I was walkingtowards her at the time.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v600/linz_oliver/?action=view&amp;current=dottieonhutch.flv

And heres Dottie and Pepper. I was hoping they would do something interesting lol. 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v600/linz_oliver/?action=view&amp;current=dottie.flv


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 18, 2006)

I LOVE your videos! The one of the dogwith the ring around her back leg is hilarious! Ring aroundthe Rosie! Hee hee!

I enjoyed the yawning guinea pig, too. They are adorable!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 19, 2006)

Great vids - your piggies are so cute . I love how Rosie works out how to get out of the ring!

Jan


----------



## samixXx (Oct 19, 2006)

i love the guniea pigs watching corrie!!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hehe! I love it when Tiny (the guinea pig... dont ask why) put his head down to go to sleep 

Thankz guys!


----------



## MaKo918 (Oct 20, 2006)

I just want to say that I absolutely LOVE Pepper's eyes!! ^_^


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 8, 2006)

Thankz! They are unusual.

Just an update on bunnies! 

They are still 'talking' through the bars and seem to be next to eachother as much as possible. Both bunnies are healthy and well.

The winter is coming very noticeably and I have bought some new coversfor their hutches, so now they are very cosy at night. I havegot a huge batch of straw in aswell.

Because the weather is getting colder the bunnies dont seem comfortablewith being outside their hutch, but strangely enough its their choiceto be outside :?Silly bunnies

Here are some pictures i took this afternoon. Dissaproving of the cold and windyweather.













Hmm Dottie seems to have made a big mess of her litter tray! :X


----------



## Haley (Nov 8, 2006)

What a big beautiful girl! Looks like shes getting her coatnice andready to stay warm this winter


----------



## cheryl (Nov 9, 2006)

Aww Dottie is lovely!,i could just pick her up and give her a big squeeze 



cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry! 

Pepper is the picture of the white bunnie, but Dotties hutch and run isin the background, and it looks like shes kicked all her litter trayout :X- Dotties the lop unseen in the pictures.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 19, 2006)

Ok I have to post a picture of my new carhere! Since its my 'metal' baby lol And I washed it earliertoday so I had a reason to take pictures of it! I got it Wednesday andi was literally up all night worrying if it would get broken into orsomething :lookaround

Anyway, heres my not so furbabie!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 20, 2006)

Great looking car. What kind is it?

Susan:apollo:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 20, 2006)

Very nice - and very clean!! Do you want to come and wash mine? 

Jan


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hehe thankyou! Every time I wash oneof my parents cars out the front and someone walks past, they ALWAYSsay do you wanna come and wash mine? Lol!

Yeah I washed it yesterday but it rained today :XSo was clean for a couple of hours atleast! 

Its a Rover 200 - I have always wanted one But its costingalot at the moment for insurance! Since i only passed my testabout 8 months ago. Owning a car = Welcome to expence! Nice,smooth and quiet ride tho!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 26, 2006)

A few weeks back I took Rosie to a Huge lake,and we found a path that went off the main path, which ended up to besome sort of stream with a step. Well , Rosie found it firsrofcourse. Running ahead exploring like normal. 

She doesnt like swimming, she has never done it before. I amstarting to think maybe she cant swim. But anyway, she LOVESpaddling. She went dashing off down this little path and Isuddenly heard a SPLASH!!!!! And I thought to myself 'Ohmy... she cant swim!' So I ran ahead and before I could getto the stream she was standing on the bank absalutely soaking wet headto tail! It was so hilarious, the poor pooch! Shelooked so sorry for herself.

I went back there again over the weekend and was suprised that she wentrunning off to the same spot again. And she loved paddlingthere again. I thought she would of been terrified of theplace now she fell in once!

...Anyway! This is a video of her in the stream - paddling.

*OPPS I UPLOADED WRONG VIDEO! WATCH THIS SPACE! - Mehsorry guys its taking longer than expected to upload! I willhave to do it tomorow evening now as its way past my bedtime! hehe. ButIt WILL be up tomorow I promise *

When we got home from our adventures, Rosie found a new blanket my dadhad bought home that day. He had been round his mums (mynans) house and she had knitted her a new blankie 




*The Bunnies*

I noticed a few days ago that Dotties water bottle hadnt gonedown at all. She was drinking ina bowl during theday I put down in the garden when the bunnies are out andabout. But she always drank from her bottle in her hutch atnight. So for some strange reason after drinking from herbottle for ever since i had her, she has now desided she wont drinkfrom a bottle anymore :disgust:I have bought her a bowl forher hutch now and when I put it down in her hutch for the first timeshe drank from it straight away for about a minute non stop!So she has changed into a bowl bunny literally over night.

I must say since she has been using the bowl I have had toclean it out atleast three times aday! Now, in my opinionbowls are much more hygienic, as I would only clean the bottles outonce or twice over a two day period. I am goingtohave to stock up on water bowls when I get some money


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, Rosie loves her new blankie . I guess she decided water wasn' too frightening after all - look forward to the vid.

Aren't bunnies fussy??? Dottie obviously thinks it's too much like hardwork drinking from the bottle now she's used to a bowl :disgust:

Jan


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yay! I finally got the rightvideo! It took about an hour to upload though:shock:I left it loading while I was watching corinationstreet lol.

Here it is! 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v600/linz_oliver/?action=view&amp;current=rosieintheriver012.flv

Yes Dottie is very fussy indeed! She is normally never fussyabout anything and eats anything and everything in sight!Silly Bunny.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 28, 2006)

Great vid. Rosie couldn't wait to get back in the water, could she! She's a lovely girl.

Jan


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Dec 18, 2006)

aww cute vid!!

you should get some more vids of the bunnies!!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Dec 20, 2006)

I will indeed have to get some more videos of the bunnies.

Its starting to get really frosty out, so today I am preparing the shedfor the guinea pigs temporary winter home. Its the first timethey have been in there, so alot has to be done to it to make it piggyproof. 

Meanwhile, Rosie has been improving tremendously and she even let me put a ribbon around her neck :shock:










Im going to post some more pictures tonight, as it looks like I amgoing to be out in the garden all day with the bunnies!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello all again! I havent checked thissite for a few days because lots has been happening in my life thisweek! Mostly bad actually.

Dottie is recovering from mites/lices so I suppose that is one good thing!

The bad news is that I was in a car crash on Sunday, my friend and mumwere both in the car with me. It wasn't that major, and thedamage done to it you can hardly see.... But I took it for an estimateprice in repair today as it was the women who went into me's fault, andit is going to cost £1,300 to repair! I really cant believeit. My car is only worth £900, so ofcourse its a right off There is nothing wrong with the car, it runs and its quitea newish car. I really dont want to lose my baby!Its like losing a member of the family.

Also if I want to keep the car, even though they let me take it hometoday and its still sitting in my drive way now, they want me to pay£180 to keep it/get it back! Or I let them have it, and they give me£900 for it. I dont want to lose my baby!

Sorry for blabbering on, and its probually not the right place to talk about this, as its my bunnies blog, but


----------



## maomaochiu (Feb 7, 2007)

sorry to hear about your car!

sometimes when i am down, i just play with my bunny or even just watching him somehow makes me feel better......

maomaochiu is my magical pill that cures everything, hoho...


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 8, 2007)

Aww Linz, thank goodness you were all OK. I knowwhat you mean about your car, though, I had my car for 15 years, andwhen it eventually had to go, I was heartbroken - I kept remebering allthe good times I'd had in it!

Poor Dottie. At least she is getting over the lice and mites. Did Pepper get them as well?

Hope you are feeling OK :hug2:

Jan


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 8, 2007)

Thankyou!

Luckily Pepper didnt get any mites! Dottie has not seenPepper for about a week so Pepper was begining to wonderwhere she went.

Yesterday Dottie went in the garden while Pepper was in her run, andthey both went crazy like 'what are you doing on my land!'They both kept grunting, holding their tails high and sprayingeverywhere. It was funny. Just like old times:shock:

Good news about my car aswell!!!!! My dad took it somewheretoday to get it done for cheaper and its gonna cost £600 at this othergarage! The women is willing to pay that much, so we dontneed to go through insurance either. My car is saved!!!! Itsgoing to be spare parts, but its going to look brand new Anything to save my car lol.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello again!

I thought you would all like to see a video of Rosie - Me and my friendtook Rosie and her dog for a walk to some remains of an old house (Houghton House) and Rosie enjoyed herself alot jumping through all thewindows. It was amazing as some of the windows were about 5ftand she jumped them easily! She really loved it 

Hope you like it!

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v600/linz_oliver/?action=view&amp;current=rosieathoughtonhouse102.flv


----------



## cheryl (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey linz!

Wow,it looks like rosie's having a blast of a time!

How is your car going?

cheryl


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 18, 2007)

She did have lots of fun jumping through all the windows!

My car is alright, its going to the garage tomorow for repairs so Iwill have to get the bus to college all week Fortunatley,or ironically we got a leaflet through the paper today with a free dayreturn bus ticket, or £5 off a weekly ticket! So that waslucky, as buses are so expencive here.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 19, 2007)

That Rosie has so much energy :run:. She really enjoys life, doesn't she 
Jan


----------

